# LRR Energy LP (LRE)



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wondering what others who likely know more then I think about this stock. Good valuation-Low PE around 8 and a great dividend. Pay out rate is also decent at around 39%...

THe only really bad thing i see is that its market cap is only 450mil and the debt vs equity is around 57%. 

Am I missing something?


----------

